# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  اشكرك اخي دكتور فايز علي الايضاح

## yassirali66

*شكرا ع الايضاح
تسلم ياكبير
                        	*

----------

